# white flies



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi folks, this isn't an emergency as much as a nuisence.. I have, what i am guessing is white fly larve & little white flies in my tank. I'm having a diffacult time getting rid of them. Just some background on the tank & what i have already done:

Tank- 46 gal bow front
filter- hang off the back thing with charcoal filter & bio wheels
gravel- i'm using a medium river gravel for a natural look & feel for this tank
decorations- i have a large peice of driftwood which leeches color like crazy & a 10 inch (i think) bubble wand to increase water movement.\

occupants - 1 large (13 inch) & one small (5 inch) pleco's, a 10 inch Tiger Oscarr & a 7 inch Jack Dempesy. No plants in this tank.

What i've done - WC's like a mad man, pulled all the fish & temp housed them for the day, cleaned the gravel under running water with a strainer, blasted the driftwood with the garden hose & let it dry out in the sun for 3 days. I've changed the filters, cleaned the filter housing, removed 100% of the water & rinsed out the tank. Set it back up, got the fish & deco back in & a week later the flies are back! Once the larve turns into flies they get stuck to the tank lid & i have to wipe off a bunch of fly larve. I'd like to know if there is anything i can add to the tank to kill these things with out killing my fish, if not is there something i haven't done yet to get rid of them for good?


----------



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)

oh.. also i do 20% wc's every weekend while i'm cleaning up after my Tiger Oscarr so this isn't a matter of neglect.. :fish10:


----------



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)

i uploaded some pics to my profile, it's hard to see the larve because they are so small & because my oscarr just made a mess with hiss food though..


----------

